# Hungarian Partridge



## SuperHank (Aug 23, 2004)

We will be coming to SW Nodak from Florida in late October for Pheasant but I would love to try to move some Huns. (I appears they are refered to as partridges in Nodak) I have never seen them in the wild although game bird farms raise them in Florida and are pretty sporty for training.
Are there any public areas you might suggest in the southern part of the state? We will be in an RV so moving around won't be a problem. We will be hunting between Strasbourg and New England area. Thanks for your advice. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

No one I know really hunts just for partridge. You should find some in the areas you mentioned. They generally will scare the ....out of you when you least expect it. You could run into enough to fill a limit while you are here. They're a nice addition to the pheasants and sharptails. Strassburg, by the way isn't really in the SW. It's kind of challenge, as I recall, getting across the missouri river. There's a crossing at Bismarck and then the next one South is into SD....about 50-60 miles apart. Have some land lined up or expect to pay more than usual in thise areas or hunt the PLOTs lands.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We used to shoot most of ours while scouting, and this was before the wet spring of '93...they've been on the rebound since.

During early and late parts of the day, I find them more often than not along stubble field edges/corners. They will usually hold tight.


----------

